# Build 10130 Problems



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Is MS Pushing Win 10 To Fast?

*Build 10130 Problems and Issues*​


----------



## JimKelly2409 (Oct 5, 2008)

Too fast, why? What are you experiencing? Please elaborate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You do release its not a final version right?


----------



## JimKelly2409 (Oct 5, 2008)

Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

JimKelly2409 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was for Lance. Windows 10 isn't released yet nor completely finalized, there's little point in complaining that a pre-release version such as build 10130 was rushed.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Actually 10130 ran on my system with no problems for 4 days. But yesterday it required another 1.5hr update (Have no Ideal what it was for - it didn't change the version #) I was able to test most of my important software and that is why I installed the preview versions in the first place, and decided to restore my 8.1 version from a backup. We now are happy on 8.1 and some time later I will decided whether to upgrade to Win 10 or not.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Triple6 said:


> You do release its not a final version right?


Yes of course. But you have to think that Just a few weeks till release there are going to be major bugs in the final release. So stereotypical for MS. I'll hold off on the freebie and wait for at least SP1.


----------

